# Anyone need some free smoking ?



## markuk (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/update_e...f_burning_wood_chip_at_harwich_port_1_3344865


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello Mark.  First read of the title didn't make sense but after looking at the link I see what you mean.  If I lived closer I be heading down with hot dogs and marshmallows.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   When they bring in machinery and air hits those chips; well, any smoker knows what's gonna happen.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 26, 2014)

4,000 Tonnes. Wow that would last me almost a full month!


----------

